# Fireball stock



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Noticed nothing of fireball is in stock, is it due in anytime soon? Wanting to order a few bits inc fireball.
Cheers


----------



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

Fireball stock is due to arrive in the second week of June.

Dave


----------

